# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproof timber wall frame

## househed

Hi, 
First time poster. 
I've just had our downstairs toilet and shower stripped (upstairs will follow) and thought I'd ask a few questions.  
The house is brick veneer and was wondering if I can waterproof the timber framework before the Aquachek sheets go up, to give it a little more protection from water. If so, which product can I use? I saw some bitumen rubber. 
Also, I've put silicone to seal the gap between the timber base plate and concrete slab to stop any water going in-between. Is that ok?  
Thank you.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi, 
> First time poster. 
> I've just had our downstairs toilet and shower stripped (upstairs will follow) and thought I'd ask a few questions.  
> The house is brick veneer and was wondering if I can waterproof the timber framework before the Aquachek sheets go up, to give it a little more protection from water. If so, which product can I use? I saw some bitumen rubber. 
> Also, I've put silicone to seal the gap between the timber base plate and concrete slab to stop any water going in-between. Is that ok?  
> Thank you.

   Welcome aboard househed. 
Not much point because if the shower leaks you might have to replace the foot plate only. You will also be driving nails or screws through the Villaboard sheeting. You could opt for some of the plastic based artificial timbers on the market though. 
Good luck and fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------

